# [gelöst]Grafische Oberfl'che nach Installation?

## malisha

Hallo   :Smile: 

Ersteinmal, ich habe mir das Handbuch, die Installationsanleitung und das Wiki durchgelesen. Ich wollte mir Gentoo installieren, und nutze dabei den grafischen Client. Er sagt mir am Ende, er hat alles installiert. Nun will ich ohne die CD booten, aber er zeigt mir keine grafische Oberflaeche, obwohl ich xfce und xorg-x11 von den "Extra Packages" installiert habe. Er gibt mir aus, dass er xdm nicht starten kann   :Sad: 

Kann mir vielleicht irgendwer helfen?Last edited by malisha on Sat Oct 11, 2008 2:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Dann logge dich mal ein und schau mittels "emerge xdm -pv" ob es auch installiert ist.

Ansonsten lässt du -p weg und installierst es.

Tobi

----------

## malisha

emerge xdm -pv gibt mir aus, dass es 3 packages installieren kann.

Wenn ich diese dann mit emerge xdm -v installieren will, kommt "failed: Temporary failure in name resolution"

und am ende:"can´t process invalid log file: merge.ERROR"

----------

## Finswimmer

 *malisha wrote:*   

> emerge xdm -pv gibt mir aus, dass es 3 packages installieren kann.
> 
> 

 

Das bedeutet, dass du xdm nicht installiert hast. Das siehst du auch an dem N neben dem Paketnamen.

 *malisha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn ich diese dann mit emerge xdm -v installieren will, kommt "failed: Temporary failure in name resolution"
> 
> 

 

Das heißt, dass dein Internet noch nicht geht. 

Gehe da am besten nach dem Leitfaden im Internet vor.

Tobi

----------

## malisha

Also ich sollte ja dem Installationsleitfaden folgen.

1.Problem: bei cd /mnt/gentoo sagt er mir nur, dass es so eine Datei oder so ein Verzeichnis nicht gibt, obwohl ich es vorher so genannt habe.

2.Problem  *Quote:*   

> Wenn links nicht verfügbar ist sollte Ihnen lynx bereit stehen.

  Mir steht leider gar nichts bereit. 

Danke für die Hilfe  :Smile: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Du bist jetzt auf deiner Festplatte.

Klar, dass es da die ganzen Sachen nicht gibt, da diese sich auf die Boot-CD beziehen.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=1

damit kannst du das Netzwerk einrichten.

Tobi

----------

## malisha

Hab das so gemacht, alles lief gut bis zum letzten Schritt. Er gab mir ein "No DHCP client installed" aus. Nur wie kann ich diesen installen, wenn ich kein Internet habe?

----------

## Max Steel

Du musst noch einen DHCP-clienten installieren.

z.B. dhcpcd

----------

## manuels

 *Quote:*   

> Nur wie kann ich diesen installen, wenn ich kein Internet habe?
> 
>  *Max Steel wrote:*   Du musst noch einen DHCP-clienten installieren. 

 Die antwort war ein bisschen vorschnell   :Very Happy: 

Mach am besten folgendes:

starte 

```
emerge -pvf dhcpcd
```

dies gibt dir aus welche Dateien Gentoo benoetigt um das Programm zu installieren

starte eine LiveCD deiner Wahl (Knoppix, GentooInstallCD, ...) und lade die Datei aus dem Netz

Starte wieder dein Gentoo Linux und kopier die Dateien nach /usr/portage/distfiles

Dann kannst du dhcpcd ganz normal mit "emerge dhcpcd" installieren

----------

## malisha

also dhcpcd ist jetzt installiert. 

Aber leider kommt jetzt: "network interface eth0 does not exist (habe es aber sogar bei der Installation angegeben) Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver) ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.eth0 could not start"

----------

## malisha

So, habe das Problem nun selber geloest. 

Habe dann  *Quote:*   

> emerge xorg-x11 emerge kde und emerge xdm

  gemacht, es wurde alles heruntergeladen und auch installiert.

Also habe ich nochmalgebootet, doch es kommt immernoch keine grafische Oberflaeche und auch keine Fehlermeldung, nur  *Quote:*   

> starting local

 

Danach hab ich im Wiki eine Anleitung gefunden, um X zu konfigurieren. Bin ihr gefolgt, es hat dabei auch keine Fehlermeldungen gegeben. Danach wieder neu gebootet, kam allerdings immernoch nichts, nur wieder "starting local". Nun nochmal meine Frage, wie bekomme ich die grafische Oberflaeche?

----------

## malisha

Habe jetzt mit  *Quote:*   

> echo "exec startkde" > ~/.initrc 
> 
> startx

 

kde gestartet. Wenns wieder Probleme gibt melde ich mich, danke fuer die Hilfe  :Smile: 

----------

## firefly

wenn du dich graphisch anmelden möchtest, zb. über KDM, dann musst du xdm in deinen runlevel hinzufügen.

```
rc-update add xdm default
```

und noch in der konfigurationsdatei des xdm-init-scripts den DISPLAYMANAGER auf kdm setzen

DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm".

Ich habe hier leider ein openrc init-system und hier liegt die konfigurationsdatei unter /etc/init.d/xdm. Wo der eintrag für DISPLAYMANAGER im standard init-system liegt weis ich leider nicht mehr.

----------

## malisha

Danke   :Smile: 

Da gibt es nur ein Problem. Ich kann kdm nicht installieren, weil einige Pakete es blocken. Jetzt habe ich nur den einen sehr unschoenen, grauen Displaymanager, der direkt nach dem Booten gestartet wird. 

Problem ist jetzt nur: Ich kann nicht mehr zu KDE wechseln, weder beim Displaymanager (also beim Anmelden) noch in der Konsole. Habe zwar vorher den X-Server gestoppt, geht aber trotzdem nicht.

Habe noch von Ubuntu in Erinnerung gehabt, dass man mit dem Displaymanager von Gnome (gdm?) beim Einloggen zu KDE wechseln konnte. Aber wenn ich in die xdm-Datei gdm als Displaymanager eintrage, startet nach dem Booten trotzdem den unschoenen Grauen. Warum?

edit:

Die Datei liegt bei mir in /etc/conf.d/xdm. Hab jetzt dort Displaymanager auf gdm gesetzt und kann mich auch einloggen und komme zu kde. Nur wenn ich den PC auschalten möchte, komme ich immer wieder auf die Konsole zurück und muss den Aus-Knopf am Laptop drücken, damit der PC auch aus ist. Geht das irgendwie anders?

2.edit: Klappt nun... sehr seltsam. 

Danke fuer die super Hilfe hier im Forum   :Smile: 

----------

